# Can u Tell Me??



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

on mon im flying to Weslaco tx for a visit with bro ans sis in law.. was wondering if there are any craft and yarn stores in the area that would be good to check out?? appreciate any info thanks.. deb


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Try http://www.knitmap.com/ I did a search for Weslaco, but couldn't find anything. If you know some of the nearby towns, you could try them, too.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

janielha said:


> Try http://www.knitmap.com/ I did a search for Weslaco, but couldn't find anything. If you know some of the nearby towns, you could try them, too.


A knitmap!! Wow thats a great idea... thanks for the site..


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

piggysue,
did you mean Waco in west Texas?


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Weslaco is in the Rio Grande Valley near Harlingen.
Bratty Patty Waco is on IH 35 between Austin and Dallas, not west Texas.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

If you find shops on Knitmap, call them before you drive there. Closed shops are often still listed


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

piggysue said:


> on mon im flying to Weslaco tx for a visit with bro ans sis in law.. was wondering if there are any craft and yarn stores in the area that would be good to check out?? appreciate any info thanks.. deb


I spent 2 winters in the valley. Unfortunately your only options for purchasing yarn are Walmart, Hobby Lobby, and Michaels. You can also see if there are any Tuesday Morning near Weslaco. There is one in Harlingen where I was at. I could sometimes find different yarns there.

Edited to add -
You can also check out Don-Wes flea market. I was told that there was a guy who brought alpaca yarn, but I never found him. However, I did find a booth in the main building that had some yarn.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

There is also a Hancock Fabric in McAllen that has a selection of yarns. I used to live in Edinburg not far from Weslaco and there really isn't much of anything for yarn and fabrics. You could make a trip to San Antonio about 3 hrs away.


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

What about shops in McAllen...


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

defiantlady said:


> What about shops in McAllen...


McAllen has several Walmarts - the best one at 2800 W Nolana Ave
McAllen, TX - going east is on the left hand corner - Goodwill is kitty corner from there or very close and sometimes you can find yarn there.
Hobby Lobby on 10th st, Hancock at 912 East HWY 83, McAllen, TX 78501 - it is set back from the street and next to a large resale shop.
Don't forget to print off your 40% off coupon if going to Hobby Lobby. Will you be staying at that large resort type place off the expressway in Weslaco. Also, our favorite Mexican place (Carmelita's) is in Weslaco in a strip mall. If you are big on giant stuffed potatoes, be sure to stop in at Willie B's in Alamo. Rudy's in McAllen near expressway has great bbq brisket. I miss some of the food.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

wow u know it well don't u tysm



beaz said:


> McAllen has several Walmarts - the best one at 2800 W Nolana Ave
> McAllen, TX - going east is on the left hand corner - Goodwill is kitty corner from there or very close and sometimes you can find yarn there.
> Hobby Lobby on 10th st, Hancock at 912 East HWY 83, McAllen, TX 78501 - it is set back from the street and next to a large resale shop.
> Don't forget to print off your 40% off coupon if going to Hobby Lobby. Will you be staying at that large resort type place off the expressway in Weslaco. Also, our favorite Mexican place (Carmelita's) is in Weslaco in a strip mall. If you are big on giant stuffed potatoes, be sure to stop in at Willie B's in Alamo. Rudy's in McAllen near expressway has great bbq brisket. I miss some of the food.


----------

